
RelDB: The Desktop Relational Database Management System - vmorgulis
http://reldb.org/c/
======
sbuttgereit
I'm not sure that I really get which audience that RelDB is trying to reach.
Their website is not very helpful in this regard either. I guess if you're
wanting a way to teach basics of the relational model with a language more
suited to demonstrating principle, mmm... okay (I only glanced at the grammar
bit and quickly walked away).

But outside of some relatively theoretical educational use cases, this doesn't
seem to solve any problem that isn't being adequately solved, and likely more
practically solved, by other, more established, solutions.

Certainly the website linked didn't give me any reason to care.

------
jitl
I have a ton of unanswered questions about this software, and the website is
of no help.

\- is this a GUI application? If so, what does it look like?

\- can I manage any relational database, or only DBs internal to this
application?

\- what does this offer over SQlite3?

\- can I leverage Rel in an application, or is it only a learning tool?

I don't understand why this showed up on HN's first page.

~~~
iso-8859-1
You cannot manage any relation database with this, it is a database itself.
You can't query MySQL using the psql tool either.

The advantage of Tutorial D is that it is closer to relational algebra than
SQL is. Which means that it probably doesn't have any null or three-valued
logic.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D_(data_language_specification...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D_\(data_language_specification\)#Tutorial_D)

------
vmorgulis
An overview of Tutorial D (the language of RelDB):

[http://reldb.org/docs/AnonymousAndFirstClassOperatorsInTutor...](http://reldb.org/docs/AnonymousAndFirstClassOperatorsInTutorialD.pdf)

More instructive.

